# Sternenhimmel realistisch



## kverbar (26. März 2008)

Hi Ihr da,

Ich versuche seit einiger Zeit mir das Designen von Hps anzueignen. Will für mein neues Design einen bestimmten BG haben jedoch finde ich keine ordentlichen Tutorials dafür, möchte einen Sternenhimmel erstellen aber ohne diese übetriebenen Sterne , die so heftig funkeln usw. die Sterne sollten möglichst klein sein und real aussehen:
Sternenhimmel
So in etwa nur ohne den blauen und den roten Punkt. Nein ich möchte das nicht einfach kopieren ich würde soetwas gerne selber machen, vllt. schickt wer n tut oder ne Beschreibung.

Danke im Vorraus .


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Hi,

Falls du der englischen Sprache einigermaßen mächtig bist, kann ich dir das Tutorial von Greg Martin empfehlen. Du kannst du dir ja auch die paar Sachen rauspicken die du brauchst. Denn wahrscheinlich sind das zuviel Sterne für deine Zwecke .

fG
Ex1tus


----------



## kverbar (26. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Falls du der englischen Sprache einigermaßen mächtig bist, kann ich dir das Tutorial von Greg Martin empfehlen. Du kannst du dir ja auch die paar Sachen rauspicken die du brauchst. Denn wahrscheinlich sind das zuviel Sterne für deine Zwecke .



Ich bin der englischen Sprache mächtig. Von daher. VIELEN DANK!


----------



## medicius (26. März 2008)

Hiho!

Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn meine wenigkeit sich an dem Thread beteiligt, da ich "nicht schon wieder" einen Thread aufmachen möchte!

Kurz und bündig die frage:

Bin des Englischen leider nicht mehr so mächtig, und habe demendsprechend Probleme.
Gibt es eine Übersetzung oder ein sehr ähnliches zu Martin Gregs Workshops?
Im grossen und ganzen bekomme ich es hin, jedoch mit dem "Klon-Stempel" erklärt er etwas was ich, zum einen der unerfahrung mit photoshop und zum anderen eben mangelndes Englisch, nicht nachvollziehen kann.

grundsätzlich verstehe ich das mit dem clone tool nicht.


wäre super wenn mir jemand ein paar tipps geben könnte!

und nochmals sry wegen "Thread-Missbrauch".


----------

